# Letting agents Polis area



## daveandjoan (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi All Anyone know of Any letting agents in the north i.e. Polis area, moving to Cyprus end of January, been in contact with several but all in Paphos area


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

daveandjoan said:


> Hi All Anyone know of Any letting agents in the north i.e. Polis area, moving to Cyprus end of January, been in contact with several but all in Paphos area


Hi Dave & Joan,

My apologies for not replying to your PM about this issue earlier. The only rental agent that I know of in the Polis/Latchi area is Blue Knight (see the link to their website below). I know that many of the property rentals here are advertised by word of mouth or a telephone number on the actual property itself. There are also 2 Facebook sites for Polis and Latchi which are sometimes also used to ask if anyone has a rental property available and to advertise rental properties. Requests for available properties are generally answered fairly quickly. If you are on Facebook, you'll have to join the sites first, but they are called 'Where? Who? When? Polis Area' and 'Items for sale in Polis/Latchi and surrounding areas'. Once into the sites, just scroll down until you find one.

Although there are not a large amount of empty long term rental properties in the area, you should not have too much problem finding one when you arrive. What are you actually looking for (house/bungalow/apartment? number of bedrooms? Private pool or shared pool? etc...) 

Blue Knight:
http://www.bkcyprus.com/for_rent-b329_0-en.html


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

By the way, all rents are usually negotiable, so don't give too much credence to the prices you may initially see. We managed to negotiate a 20% reduction to the monthly rent on our villa. I also know that some Landlords avoid letting through a rental agent as they charge a finders fee of one months rent.


----------



## daveandjoan (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi David Thanks for getting back to me , ideally we are looking for a 3 bed unfurnished villa with air con , heating, pool and garage or carport, we have rented a holiday apartment in Coral bay for a month until we find somewhere and our furniture etc arrives from UK, this is all assuming we get the formal offer for our house , agreed the verbal just waiting on the formal hopefully by end of week then its all go really


----------



## daveandjoan (Feb 22, 2016)

Morning David Thanks for the info ref Facebook groups have had some good feed back already with one lady telling me about a villa round the corner from her and she sent the number on the board which was just amazing


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

daveandjoan said:


> Morning David Thanks for the info ref Facebook groups have had some good feed back already with one lady telling me about a villa round the corner from her and she sent the number on the board which was just amazing


You're very welcome Dave & Joan! I'm really glad to hear that the feedback on the Facebook site is positive so far. Rest assured that you will get more or less what you want - given time. In other words, don't feel too pressurised to get something too early that isn't your ideal, although you may have to compromise on one or two things. Everything is negotiable. For example, most long term lets here seem to be fully furnished. I guess that this is mainly because many Landlords decide to change from short term lets to long term in order to have a more guaranteed income throughout the year and reduce the hassle of employing cleaners every week or so. 

Like you, we wanted an unfurnished property and the villa we eventually settled on was fully furnished. However, we negotiated with the Landlord and he agreed to de-furnish all his brand new furniture - eventually placing it all in a 40ft container in the adjoining orchard which he owns. His furniture was lovely and colour co-ordinated but just not to our taste and in any case we wanted to make our rental property here our 'home' with everything surrounding us that was familiar to us. Also be aware that not many rental properties here have central heating. We were extremely fortunate in that we managed not only to negotiate a 20% reduction in rent, but at our request, the Landlord agreed to put in gas central heating on condition that we paid enough rent up front (10 months) for him to afford the capital cost of doing so. Garages are unusual for rental properties here, but carports are not. In fact, they are pretty essential in the Summer to keep the sun from damaging your car's paintwork. Friends of ours who had lived in a rental property here for 2 years, asked their Landord for a carport before signing a 5 year long term lease. He agreed, and also provided other things which they asked for which, ultimately, enhanced his property, so it was a case of Win-Win.

I really hope that all goes well with your house sale in the UK and wish you the best of luck in your move. Once you're here, get in touch. We'll put out feelers for the sort of property you are looking for. As I said previously, in this area, a lot of property rentals are done through either social media or word of mouth.


----------



## daveandjoan (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi David Thanks for input , appreciated , had been manic today , feedback and positive input via Facebook group today was just astounding !!! people offering accommodation or know someone who has something etc etc all good stuff , plus and a BIG plus got the formal offer today so its in the bag !!!
so its all full steam ahead now


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Some good info here. Contemplating moving on from our apartment next year, and the Blueknight site wasn't one I'd seen before. 20% off eh? I will be _much_ more aggressive in my negotiating from now on! :thumb:


----------

